# This Just in from NORAD!!



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

It Looks like we have a Missile Launch Confirmation...Please Standby...










Acquiring target...










Loading Weapon and Preparing to Launch...

Locking in Target... FIRE...DC # 0103 8555 7494 9806 9760

Looks like we have a direct HIT... I say again a direct HIT!!!:gn










Mission Completed...

You didn't think it was over did ya???

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=158652&highlight=Front+range


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Want to play a game?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Want to play a game?


Love that movie!!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

The bombloaders are installing a practice bomb..... So I am not sure if he is practicing or not.....


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Tredegar said:


> The bombloaders are installing a practice bomb..... So I am not sure if he is practicing or not.....


No No... there isn't any practice around here... The bomb dropped in the mail is legit... :chk

As for bombs, apparently I don't know much about loading them on a plane... :hn Oh well.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice job Zach!!! Now to wait for the damage report:hn:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

At least for the Navy - blue bombs are practice/dummys. That being said, even an inert 2000 lb drop on your head is gonna hurt.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Volt said:


> At least for the Navy - blue bombs are practice/dummys. That being said, even an inert 2000 lb drop on your head is gonna hurt.


Well then let's call it a 2000 lb piece chunk of bomb falling on this gorilla's head...:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Tredegar said:


> The bombloaders are installing a practice bomb..... So I am not sure if he is practicing or not.....


If its being dropped by the COFRH, no doubt is a dummy bomb!:r:r:r:bn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

bobarian said:


> If its being dropped by the COFRH, no doubt is a dummy bomb!:r:r:r:bn


Laugh it up shrapnel boy, laugh it up.

Oh ya...

Duck!!!:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Laugh it up shrapnel boy, laugh it up.
> 
> Oh ya...
> 
> Duck!!!:ss


:tpd: You might need to take cover out there in Cali... :gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

bobarian said:


> If its being dropped by the COFRH, no doubt is a dummy bomb!:r:r:r:bn


Well Bob, it must be coming from one of the FOG's to the North or a castrated guy from MA.

Wait, ohhhh my bad, you said dummy bomb, not bomb*er*.

Sorry, continue on. :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> :tpd: You might need to take cover out there in Cali... :gn


Is the Governator's tent armored? You could smoke in there while waiting for the dust to settle. :mn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Is the Governator's tent armored? You could smoke in there while waiting for the dust to settle. :mn


What dust is going to settle... it is going to be a nuclear winter for quite a long long long time... :gn


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Geez, this is great! I just get back off of vacation and the crew is dropping hunks of metal down on another BOTL!!! Gotta watch us mountain boys, all of us aren't quite right in the head!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Laugh it up shrapnel boy, laugh it up.
> 
> Oh ya...
> 
> Duck!!!:ss


Hmmm. This house should look familiar!:r:r:r:gn:gn:gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> Geez, this is great! I just get back off of vacation and the crew is dropping hunks of metal down on another BOTL!!! Gotta watch us mountain boys, all of us aren't quite right in the head!!!


That is true... some call it the mountain air... some say we have too much time and too many farm animals... :bn:r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Hmmm. This house should look familiar!:r:r:r:gn:gn:gn


:BS

:gn:chk

This ain't over yet my friend, not by a long shot.

(the Google Earth shots are pretty damn cool)


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:r:r:rRally the troops my friend. The second wave is about to be unleashed. :mn:mn:mn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> :BS
> 
> :gn:chk
> 
> This ain't over yet my friend, not by a long shot.


:tpd:

It definitely is not over... Just make sure you guys lock up the women and children before the next round hits... :gn:gn:gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

This just in from Mission Control...

The Target has been hit... I repeat... the target has been hit!!:gn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

hmmmm
must have been a dud or defenses were more than adequate to handle the power :r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> hmmmm
> must have been a dud or defenses were more than adequate to handle the power :r


Now that I HIGHLY doubt hehe... I'm sure the pics would have been posted if the house hadn't been completely destroyed...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> hmmmm
> must have been a dud or defenses were more than adequate to handle the power :r


No worries bro. They almost targeted the wrong state. Seems some of them think LA is almost SF. :r:r:r:chk They are reloading their corks in the popguns now. But the second wave will hit before they can launch!:mn I love the smell of crispy buffalo!:bn


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Watch the left hand, hey what's that right hand up to???? 

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

bobarian said:


> No worries bro. They almost targeted the wrong state. Seems some of them think LA is almost SF. :r:r:r:chk They are reloading their corks in the popguns now. But the second wave will hit before they can launch!:mn I love the smell of crispy buffalo!:bn


 :r:r:r:r

It sounds like it is time to get serious. We were taking it easy, now the gloves are going to comming off.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww man we werent supposed to take the gloves off yet?
Well I guess I will have to go bigger with my next launch :tu
Good thing I have more illegal aliens in the shed


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

bobarian said:


> No worries bro. They almost targeted the wrong state. Seems some of them think LA is almost SF. :r:r:r:chk They are reloading their corks in the popguns now. But the second wave will hit before they can launch!:mn I love the smell of crispy buffalo!:bn


Oh no we know our way around CA just fine, he was hit in part for fraternizing with you all. People should be more careful whom they associate with.


:gn





:ss

(oh yah see you guys in August)


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Oh no we know our way around CA just fine, he was hit in part for fraternizing with you all. People should be more careful whom they associate with.




Indeed, and let that be a warning to any BOTL who feels like fraternizing with the BABOTL... :gn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

zmancbr said:


> Indeed, and let that be a warning to any BOTL who feels like fraternizing with the BABOTL... :gn


The BABOTL's are fine.

It's those Southern California guys with their trips across the border and something about the phrases "donkey-show" and "Tijuana" that keep coming up with them. Really, things are normal up here. In fact, we'll be sure to take you to the Castro for some fine dining to prove our point. :r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

weak_link said:


> The BABOTL's are fine.
> 
> It's those Southern California guys with their trips across the border and something about the phrases "donkey-show" and "Tijuana" that keep coming up with them. Really, things are normal up here. In fact, we'll be sure to take you to the Castro for some fine dining to prove our point. :r


LMFAO... :r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

weak_link said:


> The BABOTL's are fine.
> 
> It's those Southern California guys with their trips across the border and something about the phrases "donkey-show" and "Tijuana" that keep coming up with them. Really, things are normal up here. In fact, we'll be sure to take you to the Castro for some fine dining to prove our point. :r


You didn't put your names on the picture. How do we know who is who?


----------

